# WOC -- Makeup Art Cosmetics Collection



## Curly1908 (Jun 21, 2009)

What's striking your fancy so far? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I like:

Personal Taste l/g - Mid-tone rose with pink gold pearl (LE)
Photo Realism Quad
Photorealism - Gold shimmer with gold pearl (Frost) 
Fresh Approach - Cool mint green (Veluxe Pearl) 
Image Maker - Mid-tone grey green (Frost) 
Grey Range - Deep blue green (Veluxe Pearl​Notoriety Quad​Skintone 1- Light white pink (Lustre) 
Skintone 2- Mid tone gold (Frost)
Noteriety - Mid tone brown with gold pearl (Velvet)
Rich & Earthy - Rich coral bronze (Veluxe Pearl)​


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 21, 2009)

Sadly, I've got too many lipsticks now and I rarely wear them, so I've quit buying them.  There's always a chance for a new ligplass in my life,though!  I also don't do quads/sets of shadows anymore because I know from past experience that I won't reach for them.  And I hate it when MAC puts a really pretty shadow in one, though (like smudged violet) because I can't justify getting a whole quad for one color.  (I've got a feeling there will be some pretties here.)  And I'm not interested in anything else.  Of course, there are always the upcoming swatches...


----------



## miss_primer (Jun 21, 2009)

At first when I read the info i wanted all 3 quads and all the single eyeshadows in this collection.  After thinking about it I just want the 3quads and 2 of the single eyeshadows (Crest The Wave and Haunting).  Really havent been into any lip products in a while so once again i will be skipping those.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 21, 2009)

For this collection, I want all 3 quads since I'm a quad addict. Also, I can't wait to get Haunting and Violet Trance e/s since I missed out on the Alexander McQueen collection and Balloonacy collection.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 22, 2009)

I will be picking up:

Photorealism Quad
All of the Technakohl Liners apart from Graphblack and the orange one
Brash + Bold pigment
Push the Edge pigment.

That's it. 

I hope....


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 22, 2009)

If I try and make a preliminary list of things I want I just might loose my mind because I don't want to think about spending that kind of money.  It sounds like I want only one of the quads (the green one).  The matte pink shade in the second listed quad sounds so unappealing and the other shades sound dupeable although only swatches will tell.  I have a rule about quads; if I can't wear 3 of the 4 colors it's a no-go.  The only exception I'll make is if 2 of the colors are extremely unique and gorgeous and this has yet to be the case.  I already have 3 of the eye shadows and two of the pigments, but the ones I don't have sound interesting.  One of the pigments sounds like Entremauve (sp?) although again, I'll have to see swatches.  I can skip the lippies all together and I'm I'll try and talk myself out of the liners. 

Oh and the brick red blush will probably be mine unless it looks like Fever.


----------



## highonmac (Jul 14, 2009)

In my opinion the quads sound awesome but nothing can really beat the cult of cherry quads but there is so much I want! I still want all the quads, I want 5 out of the six eyeshadows, two of the pigments (brash and bold and push the edge)


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jul 14, 2009)

i just saw the swatches posted this morning and i am sitting at work like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im even losing it over Style Black!
i cannot wait for actual skin swatches, because i am so EXCITED! 
...

damn, i need a life.
...

AH WELL THIS ONE'S PRETTIER!
CANNOT WAIT!!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm not excitd for this collection *yet*... I still haven't got everything I wanted from Colour craft yet so... But I am loving the sound of the brick red blush I believe it's called notable.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 18, 2009)

I want Notable blush, obviously orange liner, on display and new spirit lip glass and crest the wave, violet trance and off the page shadows. 

I'm going to a special unveiling of this collection and I cannot wait!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 18, 2009)

I Need The Quad With The Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeens!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 19, 2009)

I was making my list for it last night:

Violet Trance e/s
Off The Page e/s
Colour Matters & Obviously Orange technakohls (but more likely to buy the dupe-ish shades that GOSH have in their Velvet Touch lier range if I can track them down)
Notable blush
New Spirit & On Display l/g

The quads don't excite me at all.


----------



## kyoto (Jul 19, 2009)

My list so far is:

All 3 quads, The perfect cheek blush, and pushing the edge pigment.  I can't judge the lippies or lipglasses until I see swatches or see them in person.  I'm a total quad person though, so those are a given.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 19, 2009)

The Perfect Cheek blush
Quads
Off the Page e/s 

No lippies...I have to many


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_The Perfect Cheek blush
Quads
Off the Page e/s 

No lippies...I have to many_

 

Hey, I remember in another post I discovered you're the same shade in mufe hd. Do you think The perfect cheek blush will be flattering on our shade? I was trying to figure it out. I thought the other blush would be the only one to work. Maybe I just need to see it in person.


----------



## Film_Noir (Jul 25, 2009)

I think I will get the In the Gallery quad, Young Thing Lipgloss, and one of the dark lipsticks.  Maybe the Photo Realism quad although, I have enough greens.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Hey, I remember in another post I discovered you're the same shade in mufe hd. Do you think The perfect cheek blush will be flattering on our shade? I was trying to figure it out. I thought the other blush would be the only one to work. Maybe I just need to see it in person.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think they both will and I am such a sucker for mattes actually....I need another blush like I need a hole in my head....I liked that one just because I love to wear MSF's over matte blushes...But the other one sounds really nice to wear on it's own...can't wait to see them in person


----------



## doomkitteh (Jul 25, 2009)

I like the look of that fuchsia eyeliner.


----------



## Snootus0722 (Jul 25, 2009)

I want the quad with the purples. (In the gallery) and high strung l/s.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't think I've been this excited about a collection in a while. I only got a blush from Color Craft and 2 shadows from Love That Look. This one has the potential to break my bank. I have to say when looking at promo pics my excitement is usually high and my lemmings list long. Things abrubtly change when I actually get into the store and swatch items. Just the pigments alone from this collection is making my head spin. With out further babbling here is my short ( HA) list.

1. Photo Realism e/s quad
2. Crest The Wave e/s
3. Maira's Magic e/s
4. Violet Trance e/s
5. Purple Shower e/s
6. Haunting e/s
7. Artistic License liner
8. Full Of Fuchsia liner
9. Obviously Orange liner
10. Colour Matters liner
11. Push The Edge p/g
12. Brash & Bold p/g
13. Reflects Copper glitter
14. Reflects Rust glitter



You know not much just a little something


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't know about this collection... 

Probably 1 quad.  Probably both pigments and both reflects glitters.  No lip products.  Probably 2 eye shadows and the darker blush. 

ETA:  I forgot about the liners.  Damn.  Those too.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Jul 27, 2009)

definately photorealism quad for me.  possibly the other quads.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 27, 2009)

My list so far:
Photorealism Quad
In The Gallery Quad
Notoriety Quad
Off the Page e/s
Haunting e/s
Purple Shower e/s
Violet Trance e/s
Maira's Magic e/s
Artistic License Technakhol Liner
Full of Fuschia Technakhol Liner
Color Matters Technakhol Liner
Obviously Orange Technakhol Liner
Heritage Rouge p/g
Brash & Bold p/g
Push the Edge p/g
Reflects Rust
Reflects Copper
Fuschia Glitter
Gold Glitter
Notable blush
Front Lit l/s
Lovin It l/s
Personal Taste l/g
New Spirit l/g
Young Thing l/g

I know it's a lot but that's what I want and sticking to it.


----------



## MACterliastic (Jul 27, 2009)

Photorealism quad, Violet Trance Eyeshadow, Off the Page Eyeshadow, and Purple shower for me. That's waay over my budget as it is!


----------



## Kenna23 (Jul 27, 2009)

okay ladies i have missed out on a lot of collections since being in school , but this collection i will not be missing out on: 
but first lets get down to business i have a major question for you guys, do you think a lady with my complexion could where any of the blushes that are coming out? secondly i just want to get my list together and to ask if i left anything off you guys think i should invest in:

LIST:

PHOTO REALISM Quad
IN THE GALLERY Quad
NOTORIETY Quad

off the page e/s
haunting e/s


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_My list so far:
Photorealism Quad
In The Gallery Quad
Notoriety Quad
Off the Page e/s
Haunting e/s
Purple Shower e/s
Violet Trance e/s
Maira's Magic e/s
Artistic License Technakhol Liner
Full of Fuschia Technakhol Liner
Color Matters Technakhol Liner
Obviously Orange Technakhol Liner
Heritage Rouge p/g
Brash & Bold p/g
Push the Edge p/g
Reflects Rust
Reflects Copper
Fuschia Glitter
Gold Glitter
Notable blush
Front Lit l/s
Lovin It l/s
Personal Taste l/g
New Spirit l/g
Young Thing l/g

I know it's a lot but that's what I want and sticking to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

OMG Girl


----------



## Caramel_QT (Aug 3, 2009)

For sure the Photo Realism Quad, Possible the others...thing is one quad is $43 CDN..I just don't know yet, if I'll have the funds to get more stuff...I should start putting a few buck here and there starting from now...


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 3, 2009)

Actually, I'm cutting down my purchases since I'm saving up for the Holiday colllections.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm not very moved by the quads but I'm gonna get that orange 
Off the Page Eyeshadow
Crest the Wave Eyeshadow

and a pigment sample.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maybe a lippie or two


----------



## iaisha26 (Aug 3, 2009)

Midly inspired by this collection, I'm interested in:
In The Gallery Quad
All of the Single Shaows
All of the Technakohl (except graphblack)

When I get in the store and start swatching, I know that the list will change.


----------



## glowingface (Aug 3, 2009)

just one stuff..

 Photo Realism e/s quad


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_My list so far:
Photorealism Quad
In The Gallery Quad
Notoriety Quad
Off the Page e/s
Haunting e/s
Purple Shower e/s
Violet Trance e/s
Maira's Magic e/s
Artistic License Technakhol Liner
Full of Fuschia Technakhol Liner
Color Matters Technakhol Liner
Obviously Orange Technakhol Liner
Heritage Rouge p/g
Brash & Bold p/g
Push the Edge p/g
Reflects Rust
Reflects Copper
Fuschia Glitter
Gold Glitter
Notable blush
Front Lit l/s
Lovin It l/s
Personal Taste l/g
New Spirit l/g
Young Thing l/g

I know it's a lot but that's what I want and sticking to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
So everything then? Just making sure


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 5, 2009)

^It may be not everything from this collection since my list is going to be cut in half.


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 5, 2009)

Initially I told myself nothing.. and then I saw the product images. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is the current wishlist until I can see them in person and get to swatching..

*Quads*
Photo Realism, In The Gallery, Notoriety

*Blush*
Notable (maybe not since I just picked up House Wine)

*Eye Shadow*
Crest The Wave, Off The Page, Violet Trance, Purple Shower

*Technakohl Liner*
 Full Of Fuschia, Artistic License, Obviously Orange, Colour Matters 

*Pigment*
Brash & Bold, Push The Edge


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 8, 2009)

This collection is looking more and more womp womp to me.  The more I see, the less I want.


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 8, 2009)

I have my eye on:
Notoriety Quad
Photo Realism Quad
Obviously Orange Liner
Coulour Matters Liner
Full of Fuschia Liner
Artsitic Liscence Liner
Notable Blush
Full Body Lipstick
Bold and Brash Pigment
Push the Edge Pigment
*Check on some of the shadows

This will all probably change once I see it in person...(I hope I like less of it!! Must show restraint!)


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 9, 2009)

I was talking to my MA and she said the green quad is to die for!!!! she thinks these will sell out quickly and the single e/s are amazing. I can't wait to see them in person. I'm not sure what I am getting yet but I know its going to break the bank.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 9, 2009)

am so mad that I spent money like crazy at sephora and forgot about the special unveiling of this collection that I'm attending friday. I will have to pull some money out of my butt because I am not leaving empty handed.

My final list is :

Notable and Perfect Cheek blush
Front lit lipstick
Crest the wave and Off the page shadows
Obviously orange technakohl liner

Don't want any quads, pigments or the other lippies b/c I have enough similar colors and I don't like pigments. I want to come away with something, if not all tuesday. At least one blush and front lit lipstick.


----------



## elongreach (Aug 10, 2009)

I am so sad because I don't want anything.  I think I'm coming down with something.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elongreach* 

 
_I am so sad because I don't want anything.  I think I'm coming down with something._

 

Giiiirl, seriously? I wish I was that strong. The only collection I passed up was baby blooms.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elongreach* 

 
_I am so sad because I don't want anything.  I think I'm coming down with something._

 
I don't want anything either.  I think I might totally pass or just get one blush and one eye shadow


----------



## miss_primer (Aug 11, 2009)

I only want Photo Realism Quad and Notoreity Quad. Thats it.


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 12, 2009)

So far my list is as follows:

Personal taste l/g
young thing l/g
noteriety quad
photo realism quad
off the page e/s
haunting e/s
notable bpb
artistic e/l
cocomotion piggie  

Maybes:
Brash and bold
in the gallery 
crestwave
maira's magic 
purple shower
Front lit


----------



## openexpression (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies!

I just attended an unveiling for this collection and wanted to share my thoughts. I had sooo much fun at the unveiling...there was wine, canapes, and they had these really cool artists outside the store to draw your picture for free.

Now to the makeup...I think this is a beautiful collection that has someything for everyone.  For reference, I am NC 45 and this collection is VERY WOC friendly.  Tonight I purchased: Brash and Bold pigment (Totally HOT), Reflects Copper, Front Lit l/s, Personal Taste l/g, and Notable blush.

I'm not done because I promised my MUA friends at the Dillard Counter that I would also support their event for this collection where they will be giving makeovers.  At that time I'm going to get: Noteriety Quad, Photorealism Quad, Off the Page e/s, Obviously Orange and Artistic License eyekohls, and *maybe* Reflects Rust.

The Pigments and the Glitters are definitely the stand-outs to me...I already have Cocomotion and Heritage Rouge and I didn't get Push the Edge as I don't wear purples often enough to justify buying a whole jar.  I really wanted to get Reflects Rust (and I still might) but my linesister would not split the jar with me and I know that I won't ever use a whole jar of glitter.  But all of the Glitters are absolutely beautiful.

The Quads are great...IMO Photorealism and Noteriety are must-haves.  In the Gallery is also beautiful but again, I'm not a purple person.  The lipsticks and lipglasses are nice.  I only purchased Personal Taste but I was also considering New Spirit.  I decided against it because I have enough light peaches/oranges that disappear on my lips.  I won't be getting anymore until I can get my hands on some Lip Erase.

The individual shadows are also nice but the only one that appealed to me is Off the Page.  The technakohls are also gorgeous and very smooth.  I would only use the orange and blue so those are the 2 that I will be purchasing.  I can't really comment on The Perfect Cheek blush because I didn't swatch it but Notable is absolutely gorgeous.  It gave me such a natural flush when the MA applied it to my face and it didn't have any shimmer which was what I wanted.

Anyway...sorry so long and I hope this helps someone...Happy Shopping ladies!


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_primer* 

 
_I only want Photo Realism Quad and Notoreity Quad. Thats it._

 
Those are the two things I want as well. I wasn't going to get anything until I saw the colors in the swatch thread. Now I'm in love!!!!


----------



## Soundclash (Aug 12, 2009)

Will the perfect cheek blush show up on NW45-nw50 skin or will it be ashy?
Has anyone tried it? If so what are you opinions?


----------



## MACterliastic (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soundclash* 

 
_Will the perfect cheek blush show up on NW45-nw50 skin or will it be ashy?
Has anyone tried it? If so what are you opinions?_

 
That's what i'm thinking, i've seen it dissapear on some light skintones. You would think the perfect cheek blush would be great everyone, like a sheertone (those look great on everyone pretty much!)


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 12, 2009)

^ I think it will be to light also.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soundclash* 

 
_Will the perfect cheek blush show up on NW45-nw50 skin or will it be ashy?
Has anyone tried it? If so what are you opinions?_

 
I'm NC 45 and the perfect cheek was so flat, ashy and dead. I was grossed out and couldn't put it down fast enough. I don't know why mac would even make it, such a waste. It pales in comparison to Notable.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 12, 2009)

I had a chance to preview the collection yesterday.  I have to say that the pink pigment (Bold and Brash) with the pink eyeliner is *beautiful*.  The pink eyeliner reminds me of Stars and Rockets.  I like Violet Trance a lot, it's a very beautiful color, but it's kind of chalky.  I have the Balloonacy release, so I don't know if this one is any better.  I thought the purple pigment would be a lot like Entremauve, but something about it's different.  I can't quite put my finger on it, but I just wasn't a fan.  I like Entremauve much more.  Reflects glitters are always winners, so can't go wrong there.


----------



## lovely333 (Aug 13, 2009)

I was going to skip this collection but I want 2 quads photorealism and notoriety. One blush but I think I need to try this on myself. Two or three glosses. I'm trying to be practical.


----------



## MACterliastic (Aug 13, 2009)

Does anybody know how front lit is? Does it just show shimmer or will it look pastey?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I don't think I've been this excited about a collection in a while. I only got a blush from Color Craft and 2 shadows from Love That Look. This one has the potential to break my bank. I have to say when looking at promo pics my excitement is usually high and my lemmings list long. Things abrubtly change when I actually get into the store and swatch items. Just the pigments alone from this collection is making my head spin. With out further babbling here is my short ( HA) list.

1. Photo Realism e/s quad
2. Crest The Wave e/s
3. Maira's Magic e/s
4. Violet Trance e/s
5. Purple Shower e/s
6. Haunting e/s
7. Artistic License liner
8. Full Of Fuchsia liner
9. Obviously Orange liner
10. Colour Matters liner
11. Push The Edge p/g
12. Brash & Bold p/g
13. Reflects Copper glitter
14. Reflects Rust glitter



You know not much just a little something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

My local CCOs currently has haunting So thats one thing off the list. I'm going to get OFF THE PAGE instead and add the Fushia glitter. MAC should have just named this one THE MAKE YOU BROKE Collection.


----------



## dominichulinda (Aug 14, 2009)

hmmm...
Brash & Bold p/g
Reflects Copper glitter
Reflects Rust glitter


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Aug 14, 2009)

So my list is kinda long...and I really hope this collection is around for awhile so I can gradually get things. This is what I want though:

Haunting, Crest the Wave, Off the Page, Violet Trance
Brash and Bold Piggie, Push the Edge Piggie, the Fuschia Glitter
Noterity and Photorealism quads

Plus I want all the liners! UGHHH..mac why o why....hopefully when I swatch stuff I just wont like it! LOL


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Aug 14, 2009)

ok so after more review I have decided to skip out on Violet trance and just wait and get MUFE #92...i hate hard to work with matte shadows and I hearing that violet trance is one of those...hmmm...


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 14, 2009)

My working list:

PhotoRealism quad 
Notoriety quad 
Notable blush 
Crest the Wave eyeshadow 
Off the Page eyeshadow 
Color Matters liner 
Obviously Orange liner 
Heritage Rouge pigment 
New Spirit l/g 
I'm not sure if I can make the orange or green liner work but I want to try them. Also, I wonder how Crest the Wave compares to Gorgeous Gold.


----------



## GucciGirl (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok so I am soooooo excited for this collection! I want to get:

1) Full Body lipstick: I am usually a nude/neutral girl so this is wayyyyy out of my comfort zone. I was thinking about Front Lit but I have Tanarama so I scratched that off.
2) I want all the lipglasses
3)Im still on the fence with the Photorealism quad. I have to see it in person to be sold I guess.
4) I want all the shadows except Violet Trance and Purple shower.  I dont want Violet Trance because I started to get it at the CCO a while ago and chose not to then I wanted it. So I got MUFE #92 instead and it works better imo. Purple Shower is at the CCO and it didnt impress me when I swatched it. 
5) I want the blue and  the green liners
6) Cocomotion and Brash and Bold Pigment. I have Entramauve so I dont need the Push the Edge pig. 
7) I want the gold and the fuschia pigments 

and I think thats it!!!! Lets see how much I actually get


----------



## Prototype83 (Aug 14, 2009)

I only have two definiites: the Photorealism quad and Notable blush


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 15, 2009)

I know this collection is supposed to be a big deal and all, but after reviewing photos and swatches, this is a big Instant Fail for me. All I want is Off The Page. I'm canceling my appt for my local event. More money fpr Style Black


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 15, 2009)

I went this mornig and saw it and was not overwhelmed either....4 things caught my eye...4 out of 2 zillion....I'm happy


----------



## misha5150 (Aug 15, 2009)

This collection is huge but I am only interested in a couple of things, thank goodness!! This is on my *definite* list:

Notoriety Quad
Photo Realism Quad
Off the Page e/s
Obviously Orange  
Colour Matters

The maybes are:

Notable blush
Personal Taste l/g
On Display l/g
Hold the Pose l/s
Heritage Rouge piggie
Bold & Brash piggie
On the Edge piggie

I'll have to swatch those in person to see if I like them.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I went this mornig and saw it and was not overwhelmed either....4 things caught my eye...4 out of 2 zillion....I'm happy_

 

For my pocketbooks sake, I really hope I have the same reaction.  Because right now I am just drooling over so much stuff


----------



## elongreach (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I went this mornig and saw it and was not overwhelmed either....4 things caught my eye...4 out of 2 zillion....I'm happy_

 

When I go, I think I now decided based on swatches that I may want Off the Page, but that's only after I put it on myself.  But I can tell you for a fact this collection is not going to break the bank on me.


----------



## candisum (Aug 15, 2009)

i'm looking foward to the pigments. such an addict. i enjoy having my collection grow. does anyone have pics of these yet? i can't seem to find any. Oh, so exited!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 15, 2009)

My eyes are always bigger then my stomach. I know I will want almost everything based on swatches but ironically once I get into the store and actually swatch the product my list will change drastically.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *candisum* 

 
_i'm looking foward to the pigments. such an addict. i enjoy having my collection grow. does anyone have pics of these yet? i can't seem to find any. Oh, so exited!!!!






_

 

There are swatches in the Swatch thread for this collection of all the items including the pigments


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 15, 2009)

My somewhat working list for now:

Photorealism
Notoriety
In The Gallery (I told myself that I wasn't going to get this quad but I just love purples)
Violet Trance
Off the Page
Brash & Bold p/g
Push the Edge p/g
Heritage Rouge p/g
Full of Fuschia Technakhol
Artistic License Technakhol
Hold the Pose l/s
New Spirit l/g
Personal Taste l/g

Thing that I might get later:
Reflects Copper
Reflects Rouge
Purple Shower


----------



## MACterliastic (Aug 16, 2009)

I went to the unveiling at nordstroms - amazing. I picked up:
Notoriety (The MA I had get my things didn't even know what this was!!)
Front Lit
Brash and Bold
Hold the Pose
Personal Taste
Notable 

but I have the mac one next, I can't wait! I will definitely be picking up some more things!


----------



## krystal_a (Aug 16, 2009)

from looking at pictures, i'm really feeling the notoriety quad. i may have an MA put it on me though to see if i really want it (gotta make 'em work for my money!) and one of the lippies (lovin it, on display, or hold the pose)


----------



## misha5150 (Aug 20, 2009)

So I ordered Photo Realism and Off the Page online Monday/Tuesday morning! I am planning on going to my MAC counter tomorrow afternoon to see this stuff in person!! I wanted to order Notoriety but heard that it was pretty neutral and the colors could be dupped soooo if it swatches good and looks amazing in person then it just might get put back on the definite list!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 20, 2009)

Okay, I kinda want the Photorealism quad and possible Crest the Wave too, if it's a vibrant yellow and not as gold-ish as  the yellow from Style Warriors.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 20, 2009)

^Crest the Wave is not like Bright Future. Crest the Wave is a rich yellow while Bright Future is a frosty bright yellow gold. If you like yellows, then you can get CTW.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_^Crest the Wave is not like Bright Future. Crest the Wave is a rich yellow while Bright Future is a frosty bright yellow gold. If you like yellows, then you can get CTW._

 
Oy. Just got back from checking it out, and Crest the Wave was even lamer than Bright Future. Ok BF isn't lame, but on me, it is more gold than yellow. Crest the Wave was very pale on me... barely yellow at all, it looked more white-ish. Ah Well. I think I'm just gonna make it my business to hit the Pro Store when we take our family vacation or something.


Ended up with Off the Page ( so pretty and not like MAC's other perm oranges) and Photo Realism ( I caught the vapors only because I like greens).

I'm happy with just these two, because:

*I'll make my self scream if  I bring one more lip product in the house. Same goes for eye pencils that I never even use

*I don't care for glitters
* I have Bright Fuschia and Entremauve which make Brash & Bold + Push The Edge redundant

*Cocomotion is passable for me, 

*I think I have Heitage Rouge somewhere around here.  They shoulda brought back Antique Green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Violent Trance is nice but MUFE 92 is close enough for me

*The other shadows ain't really doing it for me.


----------



## lovely333 (Aug 20, 2009)

I just got back and let me tell you this was such a let down for me. I ended up with notoriety and thats it. I don't need any more lip products I still have stuff in boxes and they didn't wow me. The eye pencils were ok but I know I would rarely use them. The blush was so so but how many do we really need (I have more then I need right now some still in boxes). I almost got photorealism but then I decided I really didn't need it because it most likely wouldn't get put to good use.The pigments were pretty but they are too messy for me. I am really sad I expected more.


----------



## Prototype83 (Aug 20, 2009)

Just bought Photorealism and Notable this morning.

I almost passed up on Photorealism b/c I swatched it and it looked BLAH, but when I put it on it's very pretty.  It's a good quad for brown eyes.

Notable is the one that I'm having second thoughts about.  I don't have a mauve blush like this, but at the same time....it's nothing that's unique IMO.  Its pretty though.

I want to go back for Off the Page sooo badly!!  I was supposed to get it this morning, but there was an issue at the MAC counter I went to.  It's a pretty color, similar to if you blended Firespot(LE) and Bright Sunshine (PRO)together.


----------



## makeba (Aug 20, 2009)

i just got back from macys and checking out the new goodies and i was really liking them but then after swatching everything i made my decision to get Brash and Bold pigment and notable blush. i may go back and get In the Gallery quad becuz i did like the colors and i am loving matte shadows at the moment. i thought it would not show up much on me but the MA used girl friendly paintpot and it was nice. i asked if perky paintpot would work as a base for this quad and she said yes, but we will see. the lippies were very cute but i dont need another lip product. the coolest look i saw on one of the MA was a red lipstick (dont remember the name) and she put on Brash and bold pigment on her lips with a little bit of gloss to smooth out the product and i was just staring at her lips becuz it was the most beautiful color/combo. i may get push the edge pigment but i think i have a purple pigment by milani that is soo close. above all its a wonderful collection and i cant wait to see what yall lovlies come up with!


----------



## l1onqueen (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_Just bought Photorealism and Notable this morning.

I almost passed up on Photorealism b/c I swatched it and it looked BLAH, but when *I put it on it's very pretty.  It's a good quad for brown eyes.
* 
Notable is the one that I'm having second thoughts about.  I don't have a mauve blush like this, but at the same time....it's nothing that's unique IMO.  Its pretty though.

I want to go back for Off the Page sooo badly!!  I was supposed to get it this morning, but there was an issue at the MAC counter I went to.  It's a pretty color, similar to if you blended Firespot(LE) and Bright Sunshine (PRO)together._

 
Do share your your look w/ that quad, pretty please?


----------



## Prototype83 (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_Do share your your look w/ that quad, pretty please?_

 

Sure
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't have pics b/c I'm at work, but I used the gold color as a highlight for the browbone and tearduct, the mint green on the lid, the greenish gray in the crease along with Print and Strike a Pose, and then the darkest color I used in the outer "v" to deepen the crease.  I also lined the lower lid with the mint green and the darkest green.  I used no colored base/paintpot...just UDPP, but it would look nice w/ Greenstroke too.

I'll update this post with the actual color names when I get home...I left the quad there


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 20, 2009)

I think the most safest quad is the Notoreity but also the most boring. But it is that go anywhere/wear anywhere  quad.

So If I had to get one thing that would make me happy would be PhotoRealism. The dark green is awesome, nothing like it in the permanent line that you wouldn't have to mix to try to dupe the color. 

totally passing the lips. I have enough colors that don't see the light of day and I am still stuck on what to get from the Eurocrats II.


----------



## elongreach (Aug 20, 2009)

I got exactly what I said I would.  Off the page.  I even went from Nordstrom to the freestanding store saying 'Maybe I need to look at it in a different light/location'.  Nope.  Didn't help.  So I'll be using the color sometime this weekend.  I'll try to take pics.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_Sure
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It would look nice w/ Greenstroke too.
_

 



 Can't believe I forgot my paint pots. I'm gonna try it with MossScape


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_Sure
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't have pics b/c I'm at work, but I used the gold color as a highlight for the browbone and tearduct, the mint green on the lid, the greenish gray in the crease along with Print and Strike a Pose, and then the darkest color I used in the outer "v" to deepen the crease. I also lined the lower lid with the mint green and the darkest green. I used no colored base/paintpot...just UDPP, but it would look nice w/ Greenstroke too.

I'll update this post with the actual color names when I get home...I left the quad there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can't wait to try Greenstroke paint pot with the Photorealism!!! It's perfect!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 20, 2009)

My MA had the dark color in PhotoRealism on with Delft and it was so bangin today....It made me spend wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much $$$$$ I am so gullable


----------



## misha5150 (Aug 21, 2009)

I can't wait til the UPS man brings me Photo Realism and Off the Page cuz when I saw them in person, they were gorgeous!  I didn't plan on buying anything today but I just had to get 2 lipglasses; Personal Taste and New Spirit! I seriously had to talk myself out of getting Push the Edge and just got the 2 lipglasses and told the MA that I had to get away from the counter before I get some more stuff. LOL I plan on going back or just ordering another online order for Notable, PTE, Fushia glitter and thats it!!! Dammit!!


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 21, 2009)

Tish what did you end up getting


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_Tish what did you end up getting_

 
Stop asking quations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's not pretty

Notable Blush
PhotoRealism Quad
Notoriety Quad
Bold & Brash
Cocomotion
Push The Edge
Off the Page
Crest The Wave
Samples of Reflects Rust, Heritage Rouge


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Stop asking quations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's not pretty

Notable Blush
PhotoRealism Quad
Notoriety Quad
Bold & Brash
Cocomotion
Push The Edge
Off the Page
Crest The Wave
Samples of Reflects Rust, Heritage Rouge_

 
Thats not to bad I think thats what my list is looking like plus the eye liners.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_My MA had the dark color in PhotoRealism on with Delft and it was so bangin today....It made me spend wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much $$$$$ I am so gullable_

 

AHHHH not Delft, too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*runs around post screaming*



Oh wait, I already own all this stuff. Whew.


----------



## cutemiauw (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_ 
I almost passed up on Photorealism b/c I swatched it and it looked BLAH, but when I put it on it's very pretty.  It's a good quad for brown eyes.
_

 
You made me want Photorealism now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Green e/s made me looked posh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I still wasn't so sure though, because I have green e/s in Holiday Palette 2008 warm, does anyone know if it's quite similar?

Still on my list:
- Notable blush
- Notoriety quad


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nepenthe* 

 
_Initially I told myself nothing.. and then I saw the product images. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is the current wishlist until I can see them in person and get to swatching..

*Quads*
Photo Realism, In The Gallery, Notoriety

*Blush*
Notable (maybe not since I just picked up House Wine)

*Eye Shadow*
Crest The Wave, Off The Page, Violet Trance, Purple Shower

*Technakohl Liner*
 Full Of Fuschia, Artistic License, Obviously Orange, Colour Matters 

*Pigment*
Brash & Bold, Push The Edge_

 
I was at the counter today and while I think the collection is stunning, I did less damage than I initially thought I would.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only picked up one quad; Photo Realism because the colours are unique to my collection.  I'm still on the fence with In The Gallery, while it is very pretty I think it's definitely a quad that needs a lot of coaxing on darker skin tones.  Notoriety is very nice, work safe, neutral safe.. but not pretty enough to shell out for.

Passed on Notable blush because it is very similar to House Wine (pro).

Haunting, Purple Shower and Violet Trance were the only eye shadows I bought, Crest the Wave reminded me more of Soft Force (highlight) than Bright Future.  Off The Page reminds me of Fab & Flashy, which I have.. pondering picking it up just to have as a psuedo backup.  The other pink reminded me of Sushi Flower, which I have and use rarely.

I did end up with all the LE liners, because they're all beautiful.  The one that surprised me most was Obviously Orange, which is more of a coral-orange.. it's gorgeous.  If I can make these work, they definitely have the potential for backup'ery.

Pigment wise I ended up with what I thought I would (Brash & Bold, Push The Edge), plus I picked up a sample of Reflects Rust (stunning colour!) and Fuchsia.  The glitters are so nice, but I'm at a loss of how to use them regularly.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Stop asking quations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's not pretty

Notable Blush
PhotoRealism Quad
Notoriety Quad
Bold & Brash
Cocomotion
Push The Edge
Off the Page
Crest The Wave
Samples of Reflects Rust, Heritage Rouge_

 
Nice haul Tish! Your now making me want Brash & Bold and Heritage Rouge pigments!!! I'm so glad to own Cocomotion and Crest the Wave already.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ok so I went to the counter today to get a free makeover with the collection. I decided to try out the Photorealism quad because I had been eyeing it and I wanted to see it on before I bought it. Here is a pic of the look the artist did with it. Needless to say I bought it and Off the page. She also used the Perfect cheek on me with a 109 brush and I love the flush of color. I will probably go back and get it along with some other things. It is just so much wonderful stuff in this collection.


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 21, 2009)

I swatched the 3 quads last week while at a Pro store... (I'm NC45). I don't understand why everyone is so in love with the green quad; its payoff is marginal at best. And the purple quad is awfully chalky. Ren (makeupbyRenRen) made it work somehow, but that quad would annoy me I think.

Notoriety looked beautiful but when I go back today, I'm going to see what I can use to dupe that quad. It's the only thing I want, besides Off The Page e/s (I missed Firespot and my life wants an orange). The technakohls are beautiful but I don't really know when I'd wear them. I own a ton of liquidlast liners (my favourite liners) and I found that I don't even reach for them with much frequency. 

As for the pigments and glitters, they're gorgeous, but I absolutely cannot finish a jar of the stuff so I prefer to buy samples.

Overall I sort of feel that this collection is great if you don't have a lot of makeup, but if you've already started to get a collection together, a lot of this stuff can be passed on. Just my two cents.


----------



## carandru (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey does anyone know if artistic license is similar to either the MUFE turquoise liner (I forget the #) or Urban decay's liner in electric?  It's looks similar from the swatches, but I can't tell. Don't want to get it if it's similar to what I already have :-(.  Gotta cut back now that I'm on a student budget.

I will only be getting:
off the page e/s
technakohl: colour matters, obviously orange, and artistic license depending on what u guys say lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't have those to compare it to...But Can I say the Full of Fuschia makes the perfect lipliner ...so pretty


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_I swatched the 3 quads last week while at a Pro store... (I'm NC45). I don't understand why everyone is so in love with the green quad; its payoff is marginal at best. And the purple quad is awfully chalky. Ren (makeupbyRenRen) made it work somehow, but that quad would annoy me I think._

 
The colours in Photo Realism are muted, but I found the payoff to be great.. granted I've recently started to swatch over a base, since that's what is going on my eye.  I think _bobbiedoll03_'s photos (see above) show it off very well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree with you, In the Gallery needs some coddling to work.  It is an unusual quad because of the fact that all of the colours are matte or satin, which in my experience are completely different to work with.  With the exception of matte2, I don't find any of MAC's mattes to be as easy to work with as say.. the starflash finish.


----------



## NubianHoneii (Aug 21, 2009)

went to the counter yesterday and got :
all the liners (except graphblack)
Brash & Bold pigment
Push the Edge pigment
Fuchsia glitter
(and 3 random e/s from the perm collection .. dont know what took me so long to get soba!)

soon as i got home i had a good look at Brash & Bold and had the idea to mix it with OCC clear gloss + a smidgen of OCC auric pigment ... lets tall about how LOVELY that looked! I'll take a swatch of that soon.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I don't think I've been this excited about a collection in a while. I only got a blush from Color Craft and 2 shadows from Love That Look. This one has the potential to break my bank. I have to say when looking at promo pics my excitement is usually high and my lemmings list long. Things abrubtly change when I actually get into the store and swatch items. Just the pigments alone from this collection is making my head spin. With out further babbling here is my short ( HA) list.

1. Photo Realism e/s quad
2. Crest The Wave e/s
3. Maira's Magic e/s
4. Violet Trance e/s
5. Purple Shower e/s
6. Haunting e/s
7. Artistic License liner
8. Full Of Fuchsia liner
9. Obviously Orange liner
10. Colour Matters liner
11. Push The Edge p/g
12. Brash & Bold p/g
13. Reflects Copper glitter
14. Reflects Rust glitter



You know not much just a little something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I knew this was going to change. When to the store yesterday and only came away with....
1.Photo Realism Quad
2. Purple Shower e/s
3. Off The Page e/s
4.Full Of Fuchia 
5.Brash & Bold p/g
6. Reflects Rust glitter



I'm on the fence about Violet Trance. Im thinking sticking with my MUFE #92 is the better bet.


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nepenthe* 

 
_The colours in Photo Realism are muted, but I found the payoff to be great.. granted I've recently started to swatch over a base, since that's what is going on my eye.  I think bobbiedoll03's photos (see above) show it off very well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree with you, In the Gallery needs some coddling to work.  It is an unusual quad because of the fact that all of the colours are matte or satin, which in my experience are completely different to work with.  With the exception of matte2, I don't find any of MAC's mattes to be as easy to work with as say.. the starflash finish._

 
I asked Zerin about Photo Realism via PM and she also likes it over a base... I may have to reconsider this. Maybe I just don't like the shades of green... LOL

*ponders*  (I agree that those photos make the quad look lovely though).


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, I picked up Notoriety and Off The Page. I thought about getting Crest The Wave, but I found that with the right blending, Skintone 2 and something else from the perm collection could be made to dupe it.  I love the colours in Notoriety, but I agree, I think they're fairly dupable.

Skintone 1 resembles Retrospeck
Rich and Earthy = somewhere between Expensive Pink and Paradisco
Skintone 2 is a pretty gold that I found an exact match for in a CG trio (the remainder of which looks like Amber Lights and Bronze)
Notoriety = a slightly more demure Smut

Kinda not sure what I thought I was doing... 

I blame it on Off The Page. That colour is a dream!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 22, 2009)

I was excited today!! I met one of my WOC Specktrettes in The MAC store while buying from the collection!!!  I'm not sure if she should stay away from me or vice versa ...This could be costly


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I was excited today!! I met one of my WOC Specktrettes in The MAC store while buying from the collection!!!  I'm not sure if she should stay away from me or vice versa ...This could be costly_

 
Lucky you! I'd love to meet a fellow Specktrette!


----------



## gabi03 (Aug 23, 2009)

at first i wanted so much but after looking, much can be duped. I picked up the photorealism quad because i love greens and i believe MAC has been slacking on their blue and green collection. And to those of you who said use Delft, Greensmoke and Mosscape, thank you that is a great idea!!!!

Also like everyone else i picked up Off the Page, too gorgeous and Brash and Bold pigment. Yes I might not use the whole pigment but its beautiful.

I was slightly disappointed in the single eyes though, there were so many repromotes and the quads seemed so dupable.


----------



## candisum (Aug 23, 2009)

ok, i went and bought the brash and bold and push the edge pigments and the reflects copper and rust gliltters. i am loving these colors. so "in your face" deep colors. hope there is some of this collection left for next weeks paycheck!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I was excited today!! I met one of my WOC Specktrettes in The MAC store while buying from the collection!!! I'm not sure if she should stay away from me or vice versa ...This could be costly_

 
I would love to meet a Speckrette member someday. Your so lucky to meet one of the WOC Spectrette member!


----------



## Sophisto (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I was excited today!! I met one of my WOC Specktrettes in The MAC store while buying from the collection!!! I'm not sure if she should stay away from me or vice versa ...This could be costly_

 

It was like meeting a celebrity. I was like "aren't you TISH from Specktra! You're an NC45 legend!"

This could get costly since we're the same shade AND none of my friends here are in to makeup...... pocketbooks BEWARE.


----------



## l1onqueen (Aug 23, 2009)

I did really well and only came away with the photo realism quad.  I didn't even look at anything else for fear of haulage.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 23, 2009)

Man, I'm trying to resist, but I might just have to get Bold and Brash.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 25, 2009)

Y'all. I am IN LOVE with Grey Range from the Photorealism quad.


If you're a brown girl who has been scared to take the plunge into wearing blues or greens, do yourself a favor and get this quad, if only for this one color. I have used it several times already with and without the other colors in the quad. today I did a "corporate"-friendly smokey eye. I really dig this, it is so flattering against brown skin/brown eyes.


----------



## nunu (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm still indecisive of whether to get Notriety and Photo Realism quads. If they are dupable then i'll pass.


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I'm still indecisive of whether to get Notriety and Photo Realism quads. If they are dupable then i'll pass._

 
I will admit...after much deliberation (and guilt) *gasp* I actually returned my Notoriety quad.  In my years of shopping for MAC, I've returned about 5 things, so that should give you some indication of how willing I am to keep products.

Notoriety is a gorgeous, gorgeous quad, but IMO it's not unique enough. The most unique colour in that collection is Skintone 1 and it's a lustre so its application is questionable at best. I specifically asked the MA (not my usual MA or my usual store) about dupes while I was shopping. She kept insisiting that some of the colours were unique and that MAC had "nothing like them".  Under the bright MAC lights it's so hard to tell... But I got it home, swatched it under both lamp and natural light and found things so close I could barely tell the difference. 

I think the Photo Realism quad contains more unique colours than Notoriety and, if the MA is to be believed, they're trendy colours for fall.  They are not my favourite shades of green however, so as much as everyone else seems to love them, I know they aren't for me.

I might be losing it though. I bought Smoke and Diamonds and I think I hate it.   (I didn't return that one though.)


----------



## lovely333 (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I'm still indecisive of whether to get Notriety and Photo Realism quads. If they are dupable then i'll pass._

 

I have notoriety and while it is a pretty quad it's nothing special. I could have really left it and been just fine. I don't have photorealism but I am curious about it. Hopefully I can find a woc tut for it.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 25, 2009)

Totally just got "Bold and Brash" and "Off the Page".  I nearly had a Mac heart attack as the SA told me that the person before me just snatched the last B&B.  She offered a sample to me, which was cool, but it's just not the same.  Then another SA came to assist me and found a loose B&B in another drawer away from its ilk.  Score.  We did agree however that "Entremauve" is better than the purple pigment released in this collection.


----------



## nunu (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_I will admit...after much deliberation (and guilt) *gasp* I actually returned my Notoriety quad. In my years of shopping for MAC, I've returned about 5 things, so that should give you some indication of how willing I am to keep products.

Notoriety is a gorgeous, gorgeous quad, but IMO it's not unique enough. The most unique colour in that collection is Skintone 1 and it's a lustre so its application is questionable at best. I specifically asked the MA (not my usual MA or my usual store) about dupes while I was shopping. She kept insisiting that some of the colours were unique and that MAC had "nothing like them". Under the bright MAC lights it's so hard to tell... But I got it home, swatched it under both lamp and natural light and found things so close I could barely tell the difference. 

I think the Photo Realism quad contains more unique colours than Notoriety and, if the MA is to be believed, they're trendy colours for fall. They are not my favourite shades of green however, so as much as everyone else seems to love them, I know they aren't for me.

I might be losing it though. I bought Smoke and Diamonds and I think I hate it.  (I didn't return that one though.)_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_I have notoriety and while it is a pretty quad it's nothing special. I could have really left it and been just fine. I don't have photorealism but I am curious about it. Hopefully I can find a woc tut for it._

 
Thank you both for your responses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Malavi: I am not crazy about Smoke and Diamonds either..i think it's average


----------



## carandru (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok, my wallet is definitely going to hate me.  i just ordered a ridiculous amount from this collection, love that look, and some perm items I needed. But, I haven't hauled in a while, so that makes it ok...right?  Lol.  Thanks to my awesome dad purchasing my medical equipment, I had a little surplus this month anyway.  

I got: 
Off the page
obviously orange
push the edge
bold and brash

Can't wait to get my little black box!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 26, 2009)

^^ you did good girl!!!


----------



## pinkkitty08 (Aug 27, 2009)

For some reason I'm lemming Front Lit lipstick. Do you think it would look good on NC45? 

TIA!


----------



## Arwai (Aug 28, 2009)

Okay I really have been trying to curb my spending. But I am interested in all the liners! LOL! But I'm thinking I should leave graphblack because I have smolder, and blacktrack,and black boot liquid liner. What do you ladies think? I'm also interested in off the page. Its such a pretty orange. Initially after looking online, I wanted all the shadows. But I swatched them lightly in the store and was not impressed which is shocking for me. Like I'm thinking I will like the yellow from style warriors better than crest the wave. I have MUFE 92 so I don't really need the dark purple. And the other colors I'm just not sure about. And the quads look nice, but the one I have, the Tempting quad, I don't really use. So I dunno. But I love how bold and brash looks, but I've never used a Mac pigment and I still consider myself a makeup novice so I dunno if I should get it. And I like the glitters as well but I don't know when I would wear it. Maybe I should get a sample.


----------



## Snootus0722 (Aug 28, 2009)

I did pretty good, today I picked up the perfect cheek blush and high strung l/s. I saw the notriety quad, I swatched all of the colors, quickly put it down and got the hell out of there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sigh... I may go back tomorrow though...


----------



## sdtjefferson (Aug 28, 2009)

I picked up Notoriety Quad and Off the page.  I then returned Notoriety Quad and picked up Colour Matters and Personal Taste (and On a Mission BPB!!!)

I think i'm MAC'd out for a while.  Too much going on with them.


----------



## misha5150 (Aug 28, 2009)

I wore the Photo Realism quad yesterday and used Beig-ing as a base. The colors showed up very vibrant and lasted all day without creasing. I used Bunnyx3's face chart as an inspiration and lined my bottom lashline with a white pencil and then put Rated R on top of it!! I liked the look and today I'm going to play with Off the Page. Does anyone know a great e/s look with Off the Page???


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophisto* 

 
_It was like meeting a celebrity. I was like "aren't you TISH from Specktra! *You're an NC45 legend*!"

This could get costly since we're the same shade AND none of my friends here are in to makeup...... pocketbooks BEWARE.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
LMAO!  HAHAHAHA!  Too much.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophisto* 

 
_It was like meeting a celebrity. I was like "aren't you TISH from Specktra! You're an NC45 legend!"

This could get costly since we're the same shade AND none of my friends here are in to makeup...... pocketbooks BEWARE.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I am just now seeing this...I am gonna smack you...you know I was so embarressed....Like how in the hell did someone recognize me with no damn makeup on....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah this may prove costly for us!!! LOL


----------



## Sophisto (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I am just now seeing this...I am gonna smack you...you know I was so embarressed....Like how in the hell did someone recognize me with no damn makeup on....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah this may prove costly for us!!! LOL_

 
hahaha don't beat me too bad TISH! You shouldn't have been embarrased.... girl if only i could look that good bare faced! Keep me updated on any events they are doing at the PRO store.... I normally go to the counter in Nordstroms Galleria.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pnuttbuttajelli* 

 
_i just saw the swatches posted this morning and i am sitting at work like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im even losing it over Style Black!
i cannot wait for actual skin swatches, because i am so EXCITED! 
...

damn, i need a life.
...

AH WELL THIS ONE'S PRETTIER!
CANNOT WAIT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes! i'm kinda holding out on buying any makeup until style black...i am REALLY excited about this launch!


----------



## Blushbaby (Sep 6, 2009)

I've had to get my order in 2 parts as the PRO store weren't sent the blushes!

I bought:

Full of Fuschia technakohl
Haunting e/s
Violet Trance e/s
Already bought Off The Page e/s a few wks ago

Over the phone I've ordered:

Colour Matters technakohl (my friend bought the last one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Noteable blush
and a couple of MES

I decided to skip the blushes as nothing stands out and although the green one looks lovely in all the FOTDs I've seen. I'm not keen on the green shades in it don't think they complimented my skintone as best they could.

All I want from Style Black is the exfolitaor, mask and Feline.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 6, 2009)

^^ I think I MAY try the exfoliator again....I want More Feline kohl's too...But they are not with Style Black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they are coming out later with DSquared if I am not mistaken


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm a make up masochist. I got Violet Trance
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. How quickly do you think I can say RETURN!!!!


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 11, 2009)

I asked this in the collor collection thread too

But for WOC who bought Personal Taste lipglass---what are you wearing with it?

Same question for Lovin It lipstick, Hold the Pose and High strung


----------



## sapnap (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bobbiedoll03* 

 
_Ok so I went to the counter today to get a free makeover with the collection. I decided to try out the Photorealism quad because I had been eyeing it and I wanted to see it on before I bought it. Here is a pic of the look the artist did with it. Needless to say I bought it and Off the page. She also used the Perfect cheek on me with a 109 brush and I love the flush of color. I will probably go back and get it along with some other things. It is just so much wonderful stuff in this collection._

 
Peferct cheek looks so good on ya!


----------



## sapnap (Sep 11, 2009)

any MAC expert/addict out there - if I dont have any e/s except for this years Starflash (6) Notoreity is a good bet right? since there is a lot of love for photorealism, just wondering if the finish/colours are nice enuf!


----------



## carandru (Sep 16, 2009)

Just wanted to say I love B&B  and Push the edge piggies.  I'm way too busy/lazy to make an actual FOTD, but I'm wearing them in the photo below.  I didn't have a chance to take actual makeup pics, sorry :-(


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks HOT!!! I need to take my stuff out of the bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and at least put it in my drawer


----------



## Nepenthe (Sep 17, 2009)

Those pigments look fabulous!

..and I'm loving your hair.


----------



## carandru (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks ladies!! 

And Tish,  everything else I bought is still sitting in the black box :-/


----------



## pravvy (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow...I went pass on both B&B and Push the edge but I think I need to get a sample......they look great on you!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pravvy* 

 
_Wow...I went pass on both B&B and Push the edge but I think I need to get a sample......they look great on you!_

 
Had to pass on those too.
Got a sample of B&B and compared it to my pressed Red Baron dust from Medusa's Makeup--I'm def not in need of B&B.



​


----------

